# Fantapronostici 2015 - Turno 1



## Renegade (3 Febbraio 2015)

Riparte il gioco dei Fantapronostici. La formula è la stessa. Le partite principali dei migliori campionati ad ogni turno. Guadagnerete 3 punti se azzeccate il risultato esatto e 1 punto se azzeccate solamente la squadra vincitrice. 

Juventus - Milan
Cagliari - Roma
Napoli - Udinese
Inter - Palermo

Tottenham - Arsenal
Everton - Liverpool
Manchester City - Hull City
West Ham - Manchester United
Aston Villa - Chelsea

Atletico Bilbao - Barcellona
Atletico Madrid - Real Madrid

Stoccarda - Bayern Monaco
Wolfsburg - Hoffenheim
Borussia Dortmund - Augsburg

Lione - PSG
Guingamp - Monaco

@MaggieCloun 
@Interista Diventi Pazzo 
@aleslash 
@mefisto94 
@Angstgegner 
@Superdinho80 
@Magnus_Marcus 
@diavolo 
@Darren Marshall 
@mr.wolf 
@Milo

Chi non è in lista ma vuole giocare, può farlo postando il proprio pronostico.


----------



## Renegade (3 Febbraio 2015)

Juventus - Milan - 2-0
Cagliari - Roma - 1-2
Napoli - Udinese - 1-1
Inter - Palermo - 2-0

Tottenham - Arsenal - 1-3
Everton - Liverpool - 2-2
Manchester City - Hull City - 2-0
West Ham - Manchester United - 0-1
Aston Villa - Chelsea - 1-2

Atletico Bilbao - Barcellona - 1-4
Atletico Madrid - Real Madrid - 2-1

Stoccarda - Bayern Monaco - 0-2
Wolfsburg - Hoffenheim - 3-0
Borussia Dortmund - Augsburg - 2-1

Lione-PSG - 1-1
Guingamp - Monaco - 0-1


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Febbraio 2015)

Juventus - Milan 3-1
Cagliari - Roma 0-2
Napoli - Udinese 2-1
Inter - Palermo 1-0

Tottenham - Arsenal 2-2
Everton - Liverpool 2-1
Manchester City - Hull City 2-0
West Ham - Manchester United 1-3
Aston Villa - Chelsea 0-0

Atletico Bilbao - Barcellona 2-2
Atletico Madrid - Real Madrid 1-3

Stoccarda - Bayern Monaco 0-3
Wolfsburg - Hoffenheim 2-1
Borussia Dortmund - Augsburg 0-1

Lione - PSG 2-1
Guingamp - Monaco 0-3


----------



## diavolo (3 Febbraio 2015)

Juventus - Milan 1-0
Cagliari - Roma 0-1
Napoli - Udinese 2-0
Inter - Palermo 1-1

Tottenham - Arsenal 0-1
Everton - Liverpool 3-2
Manchester City - Hull City 2-0
West Ham - Manchester United 1-2
Aston Villa - Chelsea 0-1

Atletico Bilbao - Barcellona 2-1
Atletico Madrid - Real Madrid 1-2

Stoccarda - Bayern Monaco 0-1
Wolfsburg - Hoffenheim 3-0
Borussia Dortmund - Augsburg 2-0

Lione - PSG 0-0
Guingamp - Monaco 0-2


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Febbraio 2015)

Juventus - Milan 4-1
Cagliari - Roma 0-2
Napoli - Udinese 1-1
Inter - Palermo 2-1

Tottenham - Arsenal 1-3
Everton - Liverpool 0-0
Manchester City - Hull City 3-0
West Ham - Manchester United 1-2
Aston Villa - Chelsea 0-2

Atletico Bilbao - Barcellona 1-4
Atletico Madrid - Real Madrid 2-2

Stoccarda - Bayern Monaco 0-3
Wolfsburg - Hoffenheim 1-0
Borussia Dortmund - Augsburg 0-0

Lione - PSG 0-4
Guingamp - Monaco 1-2


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Febbraio 2015)

Juventus - Milan 2-0
Cagliari - Roma 0-2
Napoli - Udinese 2-1
Inter - Palermo 2-1

Tottenham - Arsenal 0-1
Everton - Liverpool 1-1
Manchester City - Hull City 2-0
West Ham - Manchester United 1-3
Aston Villa - Chelsea 0-2

Atletico Bilbao - Barcellona 0-2
Atletico Madrid - Real Madrid 1-1

Stoccarda - Bayern Monaco 0-3
Wolfsburg - Hoffenheim 3-1
Borussia Dortmund - Augsburg 2-0

Lione - PSG 1-1
Guingamp - Monaco 0-1


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Febbraio 2015)

Juventus - Milan 2-1
Cagliari - Roma 1-3
Napoli - Udinese 2-1
Inter - Palermo 2-1

Tottenham - Arsenal 1-3
Everton - Liverpool 1-2
Manchester City - Hull City 2-0
West Ham - Manchester United 1-2
Aston Villa - Chelsea 1-3

Atletico Bilbao - Barcellona 1-3
Atletico Madrid - Real Madrid 2-3

Stoccarda - Bayern Monaco 0-2
Wolfsburg - Hoffenheim 2-1
Borussia Dortmund - Augsburg 1-0

Lione - PSG 1-2
Guingamp - Monaco 1-2


----------



## Milo (3 Febbraio 2015)

Juventus - Milan 2-0
Cagliari - Roma 0-2
Napoli - Udinese 1-0
Inter - Palermo 0-1

Tottenham - Arsenal 1-2
Everton - Liverpool 1-1
Manchester City - Hull City 3-0
West Ham - Manchester United 1-3
Aston Villa - Chelsea 0-3

Atletico Bilbao - Barcellona 0-2
Atletico Madrid - Real Madrid 1-1

Stoccarda - Bayern Monaco 0-3
Wolfsburg - Hoffenheim 2-0
Borussia Dortmund - Augsburg 1-0

Lione - PSG 0-0
Guingamp - Monaco 0-0


----------



## aleslash (3 Febbraio 2015)

Juventus - Milan 3-0
Cagliari - Roma 1-1
Napoli - Udinese 2-1
Inter - Palermo 1-2

Tottenham - Arsenal 0-2
Everton - Liverpool 1-1
Manchester City - Hull City 3-0
West Ham - Manchester United 2-2
Aston Villa - Chelsea 0-2

Atletico Bilbao - Barcellona 1-3
Atletico Madrid - Real Madrid 1-1

Stoccarda - Bayern Monaco 1-4
Wolfsburg - Hoffenheim 2-0
Borussia Dortmund - Augsburg 1-0

Lione - PSG 0-1
Guingamp - Monaco 1-2


----------



## mr.wolf (3 Febbraio 2015)

Juventus - Milan 2-0
Cagliari - Roma 1-2
Napoli - Udinese 2-1
Inter - Palermo 2-2

Tottenham - Arsenal 1-1
Everton - Liverpool 1-1
Manchester City - Hull City 3-0
West Ham - Manchester United 1-2
Aston Villa - Chelsea 0-2

Atletico Bilbao - Barcellona 0-2
Atletico Madrid - Real Madrid 1-1

Stoccarda - Bayern Monaco 0-3
Wolfsburg - Hoffenheim 2-0
Borussia Dortmund - Augsburg 2-1

Lione - PSG 1-1
Guingamp - Monaco 0-1


----------



## Liuke (3 Febbraio 2015)

Juventus - Milan 2-0
Cagliari - Roma 1-2
Napoli - Udinese 1-1
Inter - Palermo 2-1

Tottenham - Arsenal 1-3
Everton - Liverpool 2-2
Manchester City - Hull City 2-0
West Ham - Manchester United 1-3
Aston Villa - Chelsea 0-3

Atletico Bilbao - Barcellona 1-3
Atletico Madrid - Real Madrid 1-2

Stoccarda - Bayern Monaco 0-3
Wolfsburg - Hoffenheim 2-1
Borussia Dortmund - Augsburg 2-1

Lione - PSG 1-2
Guingamp - Monaco 1-1


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Febbraio 2015)

Juventus - Milan 4-0
Cagliari - Roma 0-2
Napoli - Udinese 1-1
Inter - Palermo 2-0

Tottenham - Arsenal 2-0
Everton - Liverpool 1-2
Manchester City - Hull City 3-0
West Ham - Manchester United 2-1
Aston Villa - Chelsea 0-3

Atletico Bilbao - Barcellona 1-3
Atletico Madrid - Real Madrid 1-2

Stoccarda - Bayern Monaco 0-3
Wolfsburg - Hoffenheim 3-1
Borussia Dortmund - Augsburg 4-1

Lione - PSG 1-1
Guingamp - Monaco 0-2


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Febbraio 2015)

Juventus - Milan 2-0
Cagliari - Roma 1-2
Napoli - Udinese 3-1
Inter - Palermo 2-1

Tottenham - Arsenal 1-1
Everton - Liverpool 1-2
Manchester City - Hull City 3-0
West Ham - Manchester United 0-2
Aston Villa - Chelsea 1-3

Atletico Bilbao - Barcellona 1-3
Atletico Madrid - Real Madrid 1-1

Stoccarda - Bayern Monaco 0-3
Wolfsburg - Hoffenheim 2-0
Borussia Dortmund - Augsburg 2-0

Lione - PSG 1-2
Guingamp - Monaco 1-1


----------



## Milo (7 Febbraio 2015)

[MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] mi sono accorto solo ora che hai messo Dortmund Augsburg che hanno giocato la scorsa giornata, in questa giornata c'era Friburgo dortmund


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (20 Febbraio 2015)

*Classifica 1 Turno:*

Renegade 20
mr.wolf 13
mefisto94 12
Angstgegner 12
Superdinho80 11
Darren Marshall 11
Liuke 10
Interista Diventi Pazzo 10
Magnus_Marcus 10
diavolo 9
Milo 9
aleslash 8


----------

